# Is this a Male Kenyi or a Bumblebee Cichlid?



## amandag3001 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,
I bought this fish 4 weeks ago at the LFS. It was in the Kenyi tank, but lately it has been showing very dark stripes, especially in the morning. I have a Bumblebee Cichlid, and he looks alot like this fish. Could it be, this is really a bumblebee and not a Kenyi? Thanks for the help!


----------



## amandag3001 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Kenyi in question is the upper one, the bumblebee the lower.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Def. a Kenyi male upper and Bumblebee lower.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

don't see any bumblebee (crabro) in there. Just two male Kenyis (lombardoi).


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you sure they are both male kenyis? I think bottom one is crabro, you can see a slight difference in their vertical barring. If your bottom one can turn black and then back yellow then its a crabro. My crabro will normally turn black when my tank light is off and then turn back yellow in the light. It has something to do with them living in caves with some kinda cat fish in the wild. During the day they are yellow and eat parasites off catfish and at night turn black to eat catfish's eggs. I think I read something about the crabros doing that.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

To be honest I would not put money on iether of em being pure  
but yep mostly Metriaclima lombardoi top
Bottom fish for sure may have Pseudotropheus crabro in it, as the bars look rather like crabro.

All the best James


----------

